# Downrigger line debate



## chilipepper

We fellow fisherman I have been researching all over the net and tons of forums with a complete split on the subject so I am asking the question here. What is the best line to use on your downrigger rods? Is it super braid, mono, fluorocarbon. Really want to hear your idea for salmon fishing season. Other forums were split down the middle 50/50 on this subject. 50% swore by 30-50lb braid w/fluorocarbon leader. THe others choose mono w/fluorocarbon leader. So what is your choice for your downrigger line on your rods this year and why?

MikeD


----------



## tpl_2

I am really surprised you have found it 50/50 on this subect. I would expect this answer to be more like 80/20 with mono being the heavy favorite. While braids and fluro are very popular on various applications (e.g. dipsys, leadcore leaders, etc.), I think most still use regular mono 15-20# test for downrigger applications.

To my knowledge even most charters and tournament regulars continue with this method in most cases. Of course, there are times braid would be more popular, like fishing 150+ down on the rigger. Or having a floro leader for ultra clear water and line weary kings.

My vote goes for regular mono when you weigh the cost benefits and fact that it satisfies 90% of my particular downrigging needs.


----------



## wartfroggy

Mono
Braid turns into an Effin nightmare whent the fleas get bad.


----------



## Getaway

30lb Big Game Mono for all rigger rods. That's it.

I'll run some 15-20lb for flat lines in the spring, but never on riggers.


----------



## hehibrits

Straight mono


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## STEINFISHSKI

20 lb mono on my rigger rods running spoons. Lighter mono 12-15# at times for spoons (stealth rigging - the smaller, lighter spoons run better), heavier 25-30# mono for flashers, plugs, and when the fleas are bad. Power Pro for deep bottom fishing 150'+ helps limit blowback. If I had to pick one it would be 20# mono.


----------



## Eco

Mono is still used by the majority of people for sure. If you plan on fishing any major spread of flashers and flys or Meet rigs, mono in the 25lb range is requered. Yes for occasional use you can get away with the 17-20lb, but the equepmet us way to costly to be loosing it. I have fished with some of the best charters on Lake Michigan and can tell you they go heavier, 25-30lb mono is standard. Save the flourocarbon leaders for Leadcores or coppers. I have set up a couple rods with 50lb power pro to a small spro swive and then 40 feet of 40lb for deep rigger sets and flashers. These are used when running 150ft down and further and only fishing two riggers. The mono can then be put in the blacks release also. The thin diameter helps with blowback on the rigger and provides a better hookset down that deep.
I prefer 25lb big game for all around use. We fish mostly July-September and concentrate on spreads of flashers and plugs. Rods could be set up for spoon use only and go lighter 17-20Lb, but i have never really seen a difference.


----------



## UltimateOutdoorsman

20lb Trilene Big Game.


----------



## Davelobi

I just re-spooled 8 reels with 20 lb Stren.
Can't imagine using anything but mono on downrigger rods.
I don't know anyone who uses superbraid line in release clips.
50/50 info in the past sounds fishy to me also.


----------



## Pier Pressure

UltimateOutdoorsman said:


> 20lb Trilene Big Game.


Same here.


----------



## twohand

20lb momoi on the out and downs,switch to 25 in July. Chute gets 40lb power pro with 50ft of 30lb gamma. When we're fishing deep we use two riggers both with the chute set up. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## salmon_slayer06

20 pound XPS flourocarbon. Fill the reel with the usual 20 pound Ande or whatever halfway than max the reel out with this stuff.

http://www.basspro.com/Bass-Pro-Shops-XPS-Signature-Series-Fluorocarbon-Fishing-Line/product/37510/


----------



## MrFysch

We have several rods with Power Pro for the deep riggers.....they work fantastic. Flouro leaders on the coppers and leads mono on the shallower rigger rods.


----------



## ekbelt3

30lb big game mono here too. I've put fluoro leaders on rigger rods and I see no difference in hits. On the other hand... Coppers and leadcore get a 30lb fluoro leader and I see huge advantages there. Downriggers are typically an agressive approach, not real stealthy. I don't run long leads on riggers to avoid tangles as well.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## zfishman

I use 20# Silver Thread.


----------



## SalmonBum

Stren Hi-Impact in CLEAR on riggers, 10 in spring and 15 lb in Summer


----------



## chilipepper

Well I love the response and all the different setups that guys run. My neighbor, a charter boat captain on LM switched to 50# braid w/fluorocarbon leaders and loves it. He says it takes the belly out of the line and makes for better hookups. I have been with mono for a lot of years but might try a couple super-line rigs to see what he is talking about.


----------



## UP POWER

When I upgraded boats last year the new one came with all of the guys rods and reels. He had them set up with 40# power pro, small spro swivels and about 40 feet of floro. His equipment was an upgrade from mine, so I have it a try. I really like the braid. I use Black's releases and with the braid I can really load them up and take a significant amount if belly out of the line. Honestly, I don't see any advantages to mono. Of course, this far north we usually don't have the fleas as bad as most. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## chilipepper

You might think about shortening your fluorocarbon leaders up to about 20ft because your defeating the advantage of braid with that much leader. good luck


----------



## steelers fan

Mono...15lb for spoons...20lb for flashers.


----------

